# Username Mafia



## kyeugh (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to Username Mafia.

In the City of Dragonflies, all seems well.  Each person goes about their daily business as themselves, free of any persecution or threats.

That is, until the Fire Nation Mafia attacked.

Now, the entire City of Dragonflies is shuddering hiding, wearing the masks of others to protect themselves from an imminent death.  With ten people left in the ruined city, you must form alliances and rivalries to survive.  Most of all, you must defend yourselves against not only the ones around you, not only the feared Mafia, but God himself.  Fickle is he today, that many of you will not survive this dreaded time.  The Old Man Upstairs is throwing all he has at you this time, sending Armageddon down like a great flame.  Pray that you will survive this dreaded period, players.  Pray.






​*Roles have been sent.  The Night has begun.  You have 8^y hours to send me your Night Actions, where y=360.*


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

Sorry for any discrepancies with the time; I meant to put minutes, not hours.
The night was long and relentless.  Those who could help it stayed up late into the night, prepared for an intrusion and ready to fight.  Nearly ever member of Dragonfly City was on their toes that night, save Superbird, who fell asleep whilst incubating his eggs.  Some other city-goers made the entire night, and yet others fell asleep as well, hard; and they overslept therefore.

Upon leaving their homes, safe for the night, the villagers came across a sinister and very disturbing sight; Superbird, dead on the ground, with various gaping wounds across his body, grimy feathers covered in yolk.

*The day phase has begun.  Superbird is dead.  48 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

Innocent, or...?


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Innocent, or...?


...

...Oops.  Thank you for pointing that out.  /facepalms

Okay, sort of completely disregard that other post.

*The day phase has begun.  Superbird is dead.  He was innocent. 
Vanilla Mongoose is dead.  He was innocent.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)

...the fuck?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

... the fuck?

Well, I got nothing. They probably weren't lovers, since VM seemed surprised to be killed, and since Majora messed up the night actions I can guess that it was something more complex, like healer clash or some weird never-heard-of-role. Those seem to be popular as of late. (looking at you, MF)


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

blazheirio889 said:


> ...and since Majora messed up the night actions I can guess that it was something more complex,...


Take that bit with a grain of salt.  This is my first game, and I'm somewhat prone to mistakes.


----------



## Zexion (May 22, 2014)

what? vm died for asking a question about alignment?

i have nothing :/


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

Zexion said:


> what? vm died for asking a question about alignment?
> 
> i have nothing :/


Nope.  I'd just forgotten to put something in the original post.  I'm not that cruel, come on.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 22, 2014)

Oh, well that's a relief. I was afraid there might be a new role, or something. To be honest, though, we don't really have that much to go on.


----------



## Wargle (May 22, 2014)

Hmmm, the first person to speak on a given day is killed.... *scribbles down notes for later games*

Seriously though, should we just come out and say who it is we have to act like since it's nothing special, just arbitray? Or guess at people's portrayl (at which I am bad so the person I got will despise me)

(also curious to see who got me and how they make me look god I looke like an idiot I bet wow I need to shut up.)

Coffee. Not good with mafia.


----------



## kyeugh (May 22, 2014)

Wargle said:


> Seriously though, should we just come out and say who it is we have to act like since it's nothing special, just arbitray? Or guess at people's portrayl (at which I am bad so the person I got will despise me)


Yes, who you were given is not important and you can just throw it out into the open if that's what you want.  (Actually, I'd advise doing so unless you are confident that others will be able to tell who you are playing as.)


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

Well I'm VM (and that does _not_ stand for Visitor Message). Hence the "... the fuck?" in my first message.

... I'm going to screw this up so badly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2014)




----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 22, 2014)

I'm blazhy, oddly enough. I dunno if I'll be able to do a good portrayal or not.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


>








(at least, I think that's supposed to be a compliment of sorts)

And RtB, you've certainly got the uncertainty and skittishness down.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 22, 2014)

But it's only been about... two posts? (Although admittedly it isn't that different from the way I type.)


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2014)

Don't worry, I'll viciously scrutinize every single one of your posts.


----------



## Wargle (May 22, 2014)

I got Ether's Bane. brb doing role research


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

I got Superbird.... I need to do role research too...


----------



## Flora (May 23, 2014)

I'm DarkAura! So yeah. Research.


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

How does one Superbird?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 23, 2014)

I'm Phantom.

Also, I forgot my night action.


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

Ether's Bane said:


> I'm Phantom.


I know I did.


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2014)

Wow me, way to delete the wrong part of the quote in an attempt to make a stupid joke. 

 Allow me to correct. 



Ether's Bane said:


> Also, I forgot my night action.


I know I did.


----------



## DarkAura (May 23, 2014)

I have gotten Zexion. I _think_ I will be able to post similarly to him, given the fact that there seems to be an absence of contractions in his posts.


----------



## Zexion (May 23, 2014)

i am having to play the role of Flora. so, yay, research.

DA: it won't take much to play me :P


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2014)

This means one of the dead people had to play me which is vewry saddening. But they played the part well! They got the instadeath thing right


----------



## kyeugh (May 25, 2014)

The townspeople, still dazed and confused over not only the death of two of their friends, but over their strange and unwarranted assumption that only one of them had truly died (not to mention Vanilla Mongoose's ghostly appearance asking about what would result in his own death) decided to give their puzzle sponges a rest and wait just a little while before sentencing anyone to eternal sleep.

Sleep was something that they couldn't afford at any rate; the night time did not necessarily mean that anyone would get a ;) of sleep.

*No-one was lynched.  The night has begun.  You have until the end of time forty-eight hours to send in your night actions.  Onyourmarkgetsetgo.*


----------



## kyeugh (May 27, 2014)

Spoiler: OOC



Sorry for the late response.  Things have been busy around here.



The residents of Dragonfly City unclench their anuses.  The morning has arrived, and not a single cry for help had been heard.  It seemed that there was some bumping around near the home of blazheirio899, but by being absolutely silent, she was able to get off undetected.

*No-one has died.  The day phase has begun.  48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (May 27, 2014)

Well I think it's safe to say that Blazhy was targeted, but she evaded. I don't see *ninja stealth* as something from your name ((though honestly, I have no idea about your name or a possible role for it)) Is this a trait of yours?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 27, 2014)

Actually, I'm a roleblocker. Because I'm heroic. That's pretty much what my PM says. Anyway, last night I blocked RespectTheBlade, and there was no kill. That's pretty suspicious, but not enough that I want to start a bandwagon right away.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 28, 2014)

Well, I don't really have that much of a night action, unfortunately. Although I can see why I'd probably look suspicious.


----------



## Wargle (May 28, 2014)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Well, I don't really have that much of a night action, unfortunately. Although I can see why I'd probably look suspicious.


vaguely being vague isn't a good way to look innocent. 

Also curious to how a hero blocks a role. Starstruck fans perhaps, but it sounds longshotty





I feel like i look suspicious asking questions, but I'm tying to get discussion going. Because I think Ether's Bane does that. Maybe.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2014)

Being a hero, I can cancel any action I deem wicked. Yeah.

We still have time to discuss, but just in case I don't wake up in time for the deadline tomorrow (I'm a late sleeper okay) I'll go ahead and vote *RespectTheBlade*.


----------



## kyeugh (May 28, 2014)

Are you guys forgetting that roles are randomised?  I tried to make it sound like it applied to your username, but in reality, you can't really base assumptions off of that.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 28, 2014)

Well, of course it'd seem suspicious. I didn't want to be open about my role with all of the mafia still alive, but seeing as I'm currently the only one elected to die and I don't have much else to say, I don't really have a choice.

I'm a partial bulletproof townie, meaning I can survive one night action intended to kill me. So not much of a night _action_, really, but still something I wouldn't want to give away if I didn't have to. I assume I wasn't targeted last night or anything, as the roleblock would've probably made me die had I been.


----------



## kyeugh (May 29, 2014)

*The day phase has been extended forty-eight hours.  Go go go.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2014)

(gaaah, this escalated a lot during the last few days)

Yes, I am going to vote *RespectTheBlade*, solely because _I am the bulletproof townie_, and I sincerely doubt there would be two of them in a game this small.


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: OOC



Oops. Sorry. I've been really busy!



Dusk swept over Dragon City, and all the typical horrors and spectres with it. The townspeople made a gutsy move today: they all drew arms together against a certain RespectTheBlade, and despite his best efforts, slaughtered him. 

*RespectTheBlade was lynched. He was Mafia.
The Night Phase has begun. Forty-eight hours to send in Night Actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 3, 2014)

The townspeople of Dragonfly City congregated at town square yet again to share their findings.  It was discovered that *blazheirio889* was killed in her own home over the night; examination provided evidence of this claim, as blazheirio889 lay dead on the ground, a look of confusion and depression left on her face for-ever.

*blazheirio889 is dead.
The Day Phase has begun.  48 hours for discussion.
*


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 3, 2014)

Oops, allow me to correct.


Majora said:


> *blazheirio889 is dead.  She was INNOCENT.
> *


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 5, 2014)

*The day phase is being extended 48 hours.  If no choice is made, the lynch will be randomised.*


----------



## Wargle (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, sorry, my notification never popped up saying it was day.

So are we unable to abstain today?



Does anyone have anything?


----------



## Zexion (Jun 5, 2014)

not a single thing on my end.

solely based on the previous day, DA actually seems to be bulletproof?? since RtB was mafia.

i don't know about the whole no abstains. hopefully majora can clarify?


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, you can Abstain, but if no one makes a choice, I can guarantee you that's not what will happen.  >:)


----------



## Zexion (Jun 5, 2014)

*abstain* then i guess. no leads, no conversation.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 6, 2014)

I grudgefully *abstain* because no conversation sucks


----------



## Phantom (Jun 7, 2014)

*Abstain*


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 7, 2014)

*The day is over. No one has died. Forty-eight hours for Night Actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 9, 2014)

The morning rolls around once more, and the villagers congregate once more at the town square to discuss the previous night.  One villager noticed that one among their number was missing; a certain villager with a sinister and ghastly appearance had gone missing.  Inspection in this villager's house showed the poor lass strewn across the ground, hair plastered across the wall, a permanent look of horror frozen on her face.

There was a knife in Phantom's throat, and dried, brown blood dripped onto her blouse.

*Phantom is dead.  She was innocent.
The day phase has begun.  Forty-eight hours for discussion.
*


----------



## Wargle (Jun 9, 2014)

There's five left, and the fact the game goes on means there are three townies/2 mafia or four townies/one mafia.

I fell like the last scenario is too much to hope for, but I can give us a chance. I'm Wargle, the incspector. Being a Wargle with the ability Keen Eye, I can observe a player from long distance to determine their role. I have inspected every night, and these are my results:

Ether's Bane: Innocent
Phantom: Innocent
blazhy: Innocent
*Zexion*: Mafia

I know that I will probably die tonight, unless a doctor is alive. If there is one, please heal me. I have given us this much, so I hope it helps.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 10, 2014)

*Wargle

*Can you explain how Phantom and blazhy both have wound up dead in the game? You could be fake-claiming and using information already known to cover yourself up? The Ether's Bane "inspection" could be covering up your partner.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 11, 2014)

Zexion said:


> *Wargle
> 
> *Can you explain how Phantom and blazhy both have wound up dead in the game? You could be fake-claiming and using information already known to cover yourself up? The Ether's Bane "inspection" could be covering up your partner.


I can explain how they died rather easily: you killed them (or your partner if one exists)

You don't try to prove yourself innocent, but instead try to redirect it at me, which is more suspicious


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2014)

*Zexion*. I would much rather trust an inspector with nothing apparently against them rather than someone who is not even trying to prove their innocence.


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoiler: OOC



Uhh, whoops.  Forgot about this.  :p



At the end of the day, the villagers all surrounded Zexion, clubs and blades in hand, and had at him.  Perhaps it was all the pent-up stress, or perhaps just malice, but when the fight was finished, only Zexion's bones remained.

*Zexion is dead.  He was Mafia.  *surprised gasp*
Forty-eight hours for Night Actions.  To shake things up a bit, if you don't turn in your Night Action tonight... I will for you.  >: )
*


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 26, 2014)

As you have probably gathered, this game is dead. I'm cancelling it on account of horrendous parental controls that prevent me from visiting the forums.  Good game.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 28, 2014)

I WAS THE INSPECTOR YOU DOLTS.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 28, 2014)

WARGLE WAS MAFIA.

 I TARGETTED WARGLE, THEN DIED. GORRAM IT.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 29, 2014)

what? I really was inspector. Wrere there two?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, game's over.

Huh. Well, I was Don, and Zexion and DarkAura were mafiosi. There might have been another mafia faction, but those were the only two members I was made aware of.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 1, 2014)

ahh DarkAura was going to be my next inspection, but I would have died :/


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

Wut, then why did I get that for my inspection?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2014)

Paranoid maybe? Insane?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2014)

and i would've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids!

I had such an ingenious plan, too! RTB and I would both claim bulletproof in the event one of us was suspicious, so that way the other would be seen as innocent. And then Zexion completely _broke character_ (!) and did exactly as he told me he'd do in the event he was mafia (specifically, redirect blame to another instead of trying to prove his innocence), so I had to throw him under the bus! I was _planning_ on killing Wargle, since even if she _didn't_ inspect me, she'd find Flora as innocent, so I'd _have_ to be mafia, and with blazhy out of the way (that, I should add, was because RTB made Zex the second-in-command, since I'd probably be roleblocked because of my claim) and no apparent doctors, it would've gone off without a hitch. I was fairly certain I could convicd Ether's Bane to vote off Flora with me, but that's not happening now!

I'm just gonna chalk this up as a mafia win, a'ight?


----------

